# the west to get a 'super constabulary'..?



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2005)

seems the government's pressing ahead with plans that might create a 'super constabulary' across the whole of the west country and south west - merging together the gloucestershire, wiltshire, dorset, avon & somerset and devon & cornwall forces 

the home office has rejected pleas to retain their independence from the gloster lot and looks likely to motor ahead with mergers - though d&c may survive solo... and here's going to be 'public consultation', whatever that means, before a decision in december (so that public comsultation is obviously going to be extensive, then....)

bbc report
gloucestershire constabulary
avon & somerset constabulary
devon & cornwall constabulary
wiltshire constabulary
dorset police


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2005)

I can't really see the point of it . it seems like politicians doing something/anything cos they don't want to be seen doing nothing


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

*goes a bit monty python*

No -one expect the south west constablulary. Our two forces being Avon and somrerset and Devon and Cornwall. . .

Shit thats 4 counties. . as some of them have merged already ok ok ok right Do it again  

No -one expect the south west constablulary. Our four thats FOUR  forces being Avon and somrerset and Devon and Cornwall. . . and dorset.

Shit there's another county. . . yes in fact there could be 3 more !!

3 more . . ok ok ok do it again

No-one expects the south west constablulary. because we've now outsourced it to bangalore in an effort to cut costs further.

fetch the comfy chair


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 10, 2005)

According to The Evening Post MI5 will be setting up a regional office in Bristol soon. No doubt this is an opportunity to shunt a few more bureaucrats that can't make the grade in London into some Temple Quay offices to count paper clips and piss off the locals.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

<devils advocate> 

At least that would mean the bumpkins and Devon and Cornwall have to shoulder the costs of policing Bristol etc and not just the council tax payers of rural Somerset who are bled white.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2005)

bristol_citizen said:
			
		

> According to The Evening Post MI5 will be setting up a regional office in Bristol soon.



mi5 (supposedly) had an office in bristol - perhaps not an official one, but still - in the late 90s. think it was meant to be some joint thing with customs & excise.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Nov 10, 2005)

and there was an amusing story in 'private eye' the other week, about the mi5 outsourcing project coming up against the might of bilingual job advert legislation in wales


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 10, 2005)

Its just a thinly veiled attempt to make A&S look less shit !


----------



## JTG (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <devils advocate>
> 
> At least that would mean the bumpkins and Devon and Cornwall have to shoulder the costs of policing Bristol etc and not just the council tax payers of rural Somerset who are bled white.



Lots of them Somerset types love the benefits of working in Bristol or visiting for their entertainment but moan like fuck about having to pay some of the running costs of the city.

Fuck 'em.


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2005)

JTG said:
			
		

> Lots of them Somerset types love the benefits of working in Bristol or visiting for their entertainment but moan like fuck about having to pay some of the running costs of the city.
> 
> Fuck 'em.



Not as bad as all those Avon folk screwing up the Somerset housing market with their poncy insurance jobs...    

Avon folk fuck off to Avon.. We don't want ya!


----------



## Jografer (Nov 10, 2005)

Hollis said:
			
		

> Not as bad as all those Avon folk screwing up the Somerset housing market with their poncy insurance jobs...
> 
> Avon folk fuck off to Avon.. We don't want ya!


 

... oh great, a "briton for the british, Somerset for the inbred" bigot..


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <devils advocate>
> 
> At least that would mean the bumpkins and Devon and Cornwall have to shoulder the costs of policing Bristol etc and not just the council tax payers of rural Somerset who are bled white.




That would bankrupt Cornwall and some of Devon. Its bad enough as it is as the council taxes and water rates already over the top to subsidise the demand from tourism. Add in the second homes sector so there less people living here. And that Devon and Cornwall police already have to be funded local for the population rises in the Tourist season. You can also add in that cornwall is not very affluent monetarilly wise, the wages are shit, job prosepcts are low. Its cack.They also have more coastline to police than any other force and more roads than Belgium. Something I remember being force fed on a induction day.

And we've already got our own helicopter thank you   

Basically mate if anything I can see that the funding is more likely to come from Avon and Somerset area to help fund D&C rather than going the other way

TBH though I dont really think they will include D&C in a super cuntstabulary. Its got a lot of very different policing to do and I just think that it would be easier for them to tag maybe Dorset onto it rather than incorporate it into a houge one if ya know what I mean


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2005)

Jografer said:
			
		

> ... oh great, a "briton for the british, Somerset for the inbred" bigot..



Twat.. you're clearly an inbred wherever you're from..


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

I was a ickle wickle bit of a wind up of course. 

But in our town its a bit of a moan. There's like one policeman for a large area with a population larger than you'd guess, particuarly in the summer cos we have tourists too    Crime is rising locally and the police bit of council tax bills vastly but we're not "enjoying" the fruits of that money.

To be honest JTG, our town doesn't really interact that much with Bristol for shopping and entertainment or jobs but that is going to VASTLY change in the next 10 years when we'll be kind of even deeper South Bristol than Fizzer!


----------



## on_the_fly (Nov 10, 2005)

This is fast turning into a i love/hate avon call out thread


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

I thhnk people in rural Someset have a love / hate relationship with their northern neighbours. On the one hand they wanted "their" W-s-M and Clevedon "back". It's a unitary authority in its own right now and still seperate but it carries the name "North Somerset".

But there's a distaste somehow of its urbanity and certainly that of Bristol.

Down my way it is fairly common to meet people who never leave the county and we have the "honour" of being the only county in England without a gay pub. etc etc. Things like drugs, violent crime and ethnic minorities were assumed to be Brstol things that we don't do down here thankyou.

Like I say, that's changing.
We got our first curry house last year   

BUT, although I want to see the end of some of the aspects that came from isolation I don't want us to necessarily become just a dormitory and another clone suburban town.


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 10, 2005)

This drive to amalgamate police forces into 'super' forces, seems to be either partly or largely driven by recent experience at policing protests either at airbases, arms fairs, or around exclusion zones.

Such as at Fairford, when up to 5,000 police from surrounding regions co-ordinated their activities for the purpose of policing protesters. Then again more recently at the G8, and a number of other events around the country.

I appreciate that by sharing databases, and that kind of thing, they can become more efficent at catching criminals, but why the need to amalgamate fully?

I haven't got any extact links to hand, but they do exist, maybe someone else has some.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> the only county in England without a gay pub. etc etc. .



Sorry mate but are you saying there's no gay pubs in Somerset


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

Read it in a gay paper a while back. Not counting Weston which has a couple (got off with a bus driver from Bakers in there   ) there are no gay pubs in Somerset. 

The local pooves I know would go to Torbay or Bristol or maybe down the sand dunes on the beach to make their own entertainment, iykwim.

There was rumoured to be a monthly club night starting on a pub on the A39 just north of Bridgie, ideal if you have a cellophane fetish!


----------



## Hollis (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Read it in a gay paper a while back. Not counting Weston which has a couple (got off with a bus driver from Bakers in there   ) there are no gay pubs in Somerset.
> 
> The local pooves I know would go to Torbay or Bristol or maybe down the sand dunes on the beach to make their own entertainment, iykwim.
> 
> There was rumoured to be a monthly club night starting on a pub on the A39 just north of Bridgie, ideal if you have a cellophane fetish!



I think there was a gay pub briefly in Taunton in the late 80s.. err I think it got too much attention from 'non-target clientele' and closed pretty quickly.


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

*In an effort to bring thread back on track*

If you can get enough workmen, a sailor or 2 and the indian chiefs to move to somerset you'll be fine. 

There'll be enough coppers


----------



## JTG (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> Down my way it is fairly common to meet people who never leave the county and we have the "honour" of being the only county in England without a gay pub. etc etc. Things like drugs, violent crime and ethnic minorities were assumed to be Brstol things that we don't do down here thankyou.



My mate's parents in Paulton think that Bristol is the root of all their problems too. My mate reckons all the dealers etc are local and proud of it.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> *In an effort to bring thread back on track*



Most of the regulars in my Somerset local are builders. 
I've got a real thing for the landlady's son.   

I was in there one time and some lads doing some dodgy deal or another kept looking at me wierd. Next day the landlady told me that after I'd gone they asked her if I was a copper!    They'd seen me around now and again but couldn't quite place me so they thought the worst!


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard the only copper in the village


----------



## bristol_citizen (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> the only county in England without a gay pub.


Shit. We should get the SWRDA on to this. Perhaps they could get get some Euro cash to rebrand Yeovil as a the south west's "gay village". Think of the bucks to be made out of tourism...


----------



## rubbershoes (Nov 10, 2005)

The George opened as a gay pub in Taunton a few years ago and closed within a year.


----------



## Isambard (Nov 10, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> Isambard the only copper in the village




I can see a LOT of comedy potential there, I'm surprised KRS hasn't already slipped one in.

But the idea of local control over the police is a fallacy anyway so in some respects I doubt it matters. I mean the then South Yorkshire County Council couldn't stop the coppers beating the shit out of miners back in the Strike could they?

Somerset is already with Dorset for ambulances as it happens.

LOL @ Bristol Citizen's idea! Great idea for an off-season event down the local Pontins innit.


----------



## JTG (Nov 10, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I can see a LOT of comedy potential there, I'm surprised KRS hasn't already slipped one in.



fnar fnar


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> I can see a LOT of comedy potential there, I'm surprised KRS hasn't already slipped one in.
> 
> But the idea of local control over the police is a *fallacy* anyway so in some respects I doubt it matters. I mean the then South Yorkshire County Council couldn't stop the coppers beating the shit out of miners back in the Strike could they?
> 
> ...




*Sniggers*


You said *fallacy*


----------



## Isambard (Nov 11, 2005)

<translates> That's posh for gob someone off and it's your actual French.


----------



## boskysquelch (Nov 11, 2005)

Isambard said:
			
		

> <devils advocate>
> 
> At least that would mean the bumpkins and Devon and Cornwall have to shoulder the costs of policing Bristol etc and not just the council tax payers of rural Somerset who are bled white.



you take the boy out of the cunt...


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

squelch said:
			
		

> you take the boy out of the cunt...



oooh squelch thats a bit harsh man. 

It was a tongue in cheek comment,

Unless of course yours is tongue in cheek as well


----------



## fat hamster (Nov 11, 2005)

djbombscare said:
			
		

> tongue in cheek


fnar fnar


----------



## djbombscare (Nov 11, 2005)

fat hamster said:
			
		

> fnar fnar




I read that and though yeah ha ha very funny.


3 minutes later the brain churned into action . . .the realisation dawned and i PMSLOL


----------



## munkeeunit (Nov 12, 2005)

Hey Krs,

I posted this up on BIM, and gave you the credits. Hope you don't mind, seems like a worthwhile story to post up, and better to repost it and give you the credit, that write up something almost identical and say i did it.


----------

